
Api.ipengine.dev (Free alternative to IP-info; ipinfo; ipapi; whoapi; ipstack) - prajwalK23
https://api.ipengine.dev
======
prajwalK23
Hello Reddit;

So a while back i found a website (app) called ipinfo and they provided ip
info of a IP address and they are charging $50 for 250k lookups and me being a
cheap ass i am i didn't want to pay for it and created my own one.

Its completely FREE. Works with both IPv4 & IPv6

    
    
        Personal Lookup: https://api.ipengine.dev
        Global IP Lookup: https://api.ipengine.dev/ip/8.8.8.8
    

If there is a demand for this ill add anything IP related users want.

Please give me some feedback.

~~~
p1mrx
> Hello Reddit

ಠ_ಠ

